# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Trend Setters, Take Action.

## Mpho Mokobi

Hello Everyone.

*"It is in your moments of decision that your destiny is shaped."* ~ Anthony Robbins

It is not everyday that some of us get to hear about new developments in the world. Often times when we find out, it is already too late for us to benefit. I was fortunate to receive the pre-launch information through one of my international coaching colleagues. Now I am sharing with you. You too can benefit from the first movers advantage if you choose to do so.

As I write this (Tuesday, 15 July 2014, 22H22), I'm counting the hours to the launch of what promises to be a game changer as far as the Anti Aging Industry is concerned. The official Africa launch events start in South Africa, Johannesburg on 17 July 2014 and Cape Town on 18 July 2014. Then moves to Kenya and Ghana, ending in Nigeria, Lagos on 29 July 2014.

I know you have been bombarded with many opportunity messages in your life promising a quick buck, and you probably burnt your fingers on one or two occasions. This is not one of them. You are going to work for every dollar you earn. If you have doubts or are skeptical, please ignore what you've just read. If you are curious click the link on my signature to begin your research. You will also find a way to email me directly if you want to attend the any of the launch events.

I know that you don't know me and I hope to change that soon.

To Your Continued Success. All The Best.

Mpho Mokobi

----------


## adrianh

No, we never burn our fingers with this sort of nonsense because we have real jobs and are not foolish enough to waste any energy of such sillyness.

----------


## Mpho Mokobi

Good for you Adrianh. Not everyone is as fortunate as you to have a real job that takes care of everything they need, even after the working age. Perhaps that's why some of us are foolish to waste our energy on such silliness as you put it. I hope the article below can enlighten you on our silliness. To your continued success. All the best.

----------


## Dave A

Mpho, if you're going to post links, please do not use redirects. People are entitled to know where they're going when they click a link.

----------


## adrianh

> Good for you Adrianh. Not everyone is as fortunate as you to have a real job that takes care of everything they need, even after the working age. Perhaps that's why some of us are foolish to waste our energy on such silliness as you put it. I hope the article below can enlighten you on our silliness. To your continued success. All the best.


Fair enough, you are right and I accept that I was being nasty.

Please accept my apologies!

----------


## HR Solutions

There's a "new" mlm every day ....

----------


## Mpho Mokobi

Thanks Dave. Understood. I just wanted to shorten this long link.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/carolynr...-out-of-money/

----------

Dave A (16-Jul-14)

----------


## Houses4Rent

The Forbes article is interesting Bit old news), but has nothing to do with MLM. At least I cannot see it or do you suggest the aging mother starts some MLM to sustain herself financially?

----------


## Mpho Mokobi

@Houses4Rent - You are right, the article has nothing to do with MLM. And I am not suggesting anything about the aging mother. The reason I referred to the article was to share a different point of view with Adrianh and try to highlight the MSI concept. There are those who find themselves having to care for their aging parents or other family members on a tight budget. Creating Multiple Sources of Income can help reduce the financial pressure when one find themselves in that situation. I hope this clears any confusion which I may have caused.

----------

